# The doe code strikes again!



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

My neighbors hired me to farm sit. They have a doe that mysteriously came back into milk right has their other does kidded. They left yesterday for their week long trip and guess what I arrived too today? Yep a goat in early labor. She's still working on having these babies and I've been here for 4 hours. It's just a waiting game. She's not pushing yet.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Sounds like pre labor.

Happy kidding.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Buck doe twins.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Well won't they be thrilled when they return!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Congratulations! Your neighbours are so lucky they hired YOU!
Do we het pictures?


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

What an exciting surprise for them to come back to!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

YAY, congrats.


----------

